

Tell PG: Thank you for removing the political stories - zeteo

For anyone wishing to discuss these events, they are on the front page at both digg.com and reddit.com, not to mention the comments section at countless mainstream news sites. To quote the HN guidelines:<p>"If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-topic."<p>(http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
======
longarm
It's because HN doesn't have to show pgview growth to investors or sell it to
advertisers that they're able to make a decision like this that ultimately
improves the quality of the site (probably at the expense of drives of
traffic)

~~~
metachris
I'd even say hopefully at the expense of driving up traffic.

------
jschuur
Agreed.

As long as there's not a tech angle, I'm happy to see them off the site.
Events like what's going on in Egypt are important, but it's not why I come
here.

~~~
cabalamat
Me neither, but you get a better class of conversation here than elsewhere. I
don't object to political stories as long as they are (a) rare and (b)
important ones.

~~~
semanticist
Everyone thinks their personal pet political viewpoint, cause, issue, or ill-
informed rant is important.

If you allow some 'important' off-topic posts, you need to either have an
externally-imposed decision on what's important (ie, a moderator who uses
their idea of 'important'), or accept that you're going to see a stream of
'important' posts that you don't care about.

As a community maintainer and moderator in the past, it's an issue I've
struggled to get people to understand, as they all assumed that their pet
issue was important enough that it didn't matter it was off-topic.

~~~
cabalamat
> _Everyone thinks their personal pet political viewpoint, cause, issue, or
> ill-informed rant is important._

It's not points-of-view that I'm describing as important, it's certain news
stories.

Does anyone doubt that the Egyptian revolution is a very important story in
world affairs?

------
alnayyir
See, I get jaded about this place and then this happens.

<3 I'll never leave you HN <3

